# The Young and the Restless - Kristy's Version 2.0



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

WHAT A DAY. No kidding. So draining.

10:00 am: Extremely cold but on my way to Small Miracles. Small Miracles is a non-profit organization that helps those with disabilities through therapeutic horse back riding. I volunteer and have been asked to train/school the horses used in the program. I went out today to school a new guy named Ripple. Ripple was recently accepted to the program on the terms that a very reliable and good rider would train him to be an appropriate horse for the program (hoping someone will lease/train him for about a year and then 'return' him to Small Miracles.)

And boy does this guy need work. :shock: 

He's a very sweet but slightly insecure boy. He's one of the quickest learners I've dealt with making his extensive need for training worth while. He is 5, hasn't really been ridden in 3 years and doesn't understand the fact a horse is suppose to STAY on the rail while in an arena. :roll: But, I have really fallen for the guy and think he has good work ethic and an honest heart. He is also in great health and 100% sound. Slightly under developed, doesn't know how to use his body and makes the rider REALLY work, but his personality wins me over. I want to eventually jump him to encourage him to realize he has 4 legs and know how to use his body. :lol: 
He's a little chestnut gelding, about 15.2-15.3, very leggy with a very sweet face. Big apple QH butt, small undeveloped neck, somewhat of an ewe neck and a small stripe on his face. I'm pretty sure he is 100% QH. No known show history, but supposedly schooled in dressage. (I can't tell..)

BUT

I have been offered the ability to lease him for free. I was very flattered!  We must find a barn that is willing to board for free or VERY reduced discount price. I could then school him and donate the time schooling him as charity time. We will have to see if we are lucky enough to find a cheap good place for him to stay.

About 2:00pm, get home and struggled to take off boots for several minutes. I think I have to buy new boots!   I believe I have finally out grown my precious field boots (calf wise). They are getting so tight. I have ridden in field boots for YEARS and feel very comfortable riding in them. I got my first pair of field boots when I was about 10 and thought since I looked nice it meant I was automatically a good rider. :lol: But now I think they have so many good things about them (in my book), & not just about looks!! :lol: I hope I can save enough money in time to buy dreaded new stiff boots before I get too big and bust the stitches in these. :shock: 

2:30pm: Nap time. =) Yay nap time.

5:00ish pm: Mexican!! YUM. Ate Mexican with the boo. Then went to Walmart & Kmart.

On the way home I got a phone call from my mom. We had another huge drag out fight. We have a very poor relationship and haven't for a very long time. I haven't felt like I have had a mother since my sister left. It's been so difficult. The situation put my heart in my stomach but I am trying to be positive. I think I need to get away from all the negativity and negative people of my past. It will be so so hard, but I think it's best. I always end up throwing myself into horses trying to forget about everything else.

Anyway.

Tomorrow I see Cruiser. I'm considering switching to a pelham with him. I am very use to two reins and the bit gives a a mock double bridle effect without using a double bridle (not as precise though). He is running through and rushing, I think a curb would help on occasion. He developed this problem since he has been a lesson horse. Young and new riders let him get away with things and I have to go back and re-school him. But financially, I need him to be a lesson horse right now. It's easy and healthy for him and benefits me financially. A pelham is illegal in a dressage ring, (not because of severity but the way the bit works) but I don't show him now. I have really debated on changing bits and think it may really help. I'm going to try a different snaffle tomorrow and see how that goes. I also can't decide between a broken (jointed) pelham or weymouth sort of thing.

Anyway, our lessons have consisted of trevers, shoulder in, haunches out, half pass, full pass, many transitions, flexions and some lengthening. I used draw reins on him last lesson to help build his neck and back. (His riding lessons with students don't engage his back and neck a lot.) He's getting back on track and doing well. He is surprisingly MUCH more willing to canter now! He's in a moving very forward stage. It's not too bad though.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi (6:14am -- EARLY!:shock,

Day two of this... journal thing.

Pretty laid back day. Went to the barn to see Cruiser. By the time I got over there it was was already dark. He was put up for the night and wearing his kinda new blanky. It was pretty warm out today, some of the guys got to stay out in the pasture. Cruiser starred longingly from his stall door. :shock:  

Cleaned the apartment quite a bit, a continuation from yesterday. I did my usual catalog ordering online. I think I order about 10 free catalogs, I got carried away.  

I'm going to ride today. I should have ridden when it was WARM, today it's going to turn cold. Boo.  The farrier came out recently and brought good news! Cruiser has thrush!  I am excited for the fact this is *curable*. He has on and off again lameness and developed soreness in his front right. It, of course, had me extremely worried. He had White Line Disease in the pasted and I believe has had a reoccurrence of thrush from it. It's been very wet here, very hard to keep the feet dry. The thrush wasn't bad at all, very mild and able to fix. So, YAY! Since I've treated it and I think it's going very well. 

I'm going to a vaulting clinic in march. It's very small, about 12 people only. I am pretty excited, I've never vaulted before! I'm so clumsy though...

I've changed my mind about what I want to do lately. I have decided I'm dropping to part time in school, VERY seriously considering interning as an instructor (was offered an internship to go through) and finding a job that involves horses in some way. I want my life to be school and horses. Period. With riding, an internship, volunteering, school and hopefully a horsie job, I think I'll be set. I'm going to local vets tomorrow.  Wish me luck!

On a funny note, I think I saw my ex pulled over by a cop last night. :lol: :lol: :lol: Made my night.

Todays lesson will include:

Transitions! It will increase his impulsion.
Canter & counter canter! Finding our balance and sharpening our transitions to canter.
Full-pass! Another good balancing and suppling tool.
Flexion! (Self explaining) 
Lengthening! Lengthening stride and activating his hind end.
Half-pass! Work on bending towards direction we are moving to.
Shoulder In! Work on less flexion, more even swing of shoulders.
Brief haunches out! Work on just doing it.  
And steady tempo! Work on a steady tempo even down hill. 

Bye, (6:35am)


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi, [6:49am]

The dog is snoring and everyone is still asleep. 

It snowed yesterday! YAY. I rode, it was very pretty. Cruiser did okay, he plowed through all of our transition. He has no problem with transitioning up, though. :roll: I'm going to go hunt for a new bit to try. Sad news, I won't be able to use my current bridle:









The flash band is attached, which is one of the reasons I originally bought it. But,








This is the bit I'll be getting, I believe. Very gentle in good hands but allows more control. The curb doesn't allow for a flash though. =(

So, new nose band or bridle? I like rolled bridles, but Cruiser is pretty bulky, no delicate.









This matches my current bridle but is expensive!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Aww, your bridal is so pretty, I would try a new nose band. How much is the nose band in the picture?


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

A padded crank nose band (in picture and what I prefer) is 88+shipping. A regular nose band is 66+shipping. The bridle is $217-$307..   It's expensive, but I love the maker. Bobby's Tack hand makes the pieces. I have had the bridle for many years and it still looks new.
I thought about buying a new cheap bridle all together off of ebay or something, but I'm having a hard time parting with the bridle! 

I do LOVE buying and looking at tack. I spend my money on not clothes, shopping, outings, whatever, but tack.  One of my favorite places to be is a tack shop. :shock: I would die if something happened to my precious pieces of leather. I think someone's tack is very personal to them and says a lot about what they like when riding. I think it's interesting, it can reflect a lot of what a rider's principals are.

I'm going to shamelessly parade some of the saddles and equipment I own (I worked HARD for them - they were not easily bought!)

My dressage saddle: Klimke/Miller with extra long flaps;

















I use either a cotton white saddle pad or black micro suede pad.. minus the initials. 

Crank bridle with attached flash, black with brass finish - Bobby's Tack
















Occasional draw reins when developing back and neck for my older boy.








Basic pelham or








I use a basic french link snaffle when showing.








Boots or wraps when needed.

Back in our jumping days:    

Jumping saddle: Henri De Rivel
































Fancy Stitched Bridle and breast collar- Bobby's Tack








Boots were always used.

I have more, but that was tiring enough.

xx

Tomorrow I may actually be able to borrow a camera to take pictures of Cruiser and I riding! I'm excited since my camera is broken and I normally ride alone.. a bit difficult to take pictures of yourself while riding.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

What level of dressage are you on kristy? I use to do a bit of dressage on that pony of (almost mine)....He is wonderful...but I just wanted to ride not really get into all this showing and stuff....I did not care how mike or I looked as long as we got the job done, lol.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I agree, I love tack stores  All of your tack looks so nice! You take VERY good care of it  I would TRY to get the nose band if I could.... you'll use it alot, so you'll get your money's worth out of it. Would it be cheaper then a new bridal? I think you would like it more, though a spare bridal might be nice to have......


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

barnrat said:


> What level of dressage are you on kristy?


Depends. My horse is 22 and has on again off again lameness. His soreness can generally be walked out of - meaning after a good warm up he isn't stiff or sore. On some days, he remains stiff and sore.  Poor baby. With that said - on our so-so days we can do first level. Better days - second level but collection is difficult because I don't want to over exert him. Good days we work on third level movements in addition to working on second level.
And of course our bad days, we don't ride! 



friesian mirror said:


> All of your tack looks so nice! You take VERY good care of it


Actually, I looked up the brand online and posted a picture of the same tack from a catalog picture.   I still don't have a camera.   My jumping equipment looks news because we don't use it anymore. (He's retired from jumping) My dressage saddle is broken in but still looks lovely. I really recommend all of those brands, they are worth every penny. After 7 years of use in that dressage saddle, it still looks new! 



> I would TRY to get the nose band if I could.... you'll use it alot, so you'll get your money's worth out of it. Would it be cheaper then a new bridal? I think you would like it more, though a spare bridal might be nice to have......


That's what I can't figure out. I could probably get a simple snaffle bridle cheaper then the nose band but I really do love the nose band. I think I will use my jumping bridle with the new bit just to see if I really do like the new bit. If so, I'll get the nose band. Thanks for your advise!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

*Still no camera.*    

I was going to borrow one from a friend today but that didn't work. I'm getting so tired of waiting for a camera to come around I just might buy one. I looked last night and I think I can get a pretty good camera around 100 bucks. I'm just so afraid I won't get pictures of Cruiser and I before he is retired.. It's important that I get some good ones. I'd like to frame them. I've always ridden alone so I've had few opportunities of having someone around to take a picture. 

And I'm tired of leaving advise for people without having any proof of being a rider! :lol: :lol: :lol: I PROMISE I'm not a keyboard rider... 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I went out and rode last night. It's been below 32, too cold for a camera (damages internal processing). It was 19 degrees, I believe. Cruiser was very sore and lame. I am extremely sad because of this. 

     

I hate when he's lame.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Cruiser is lame again.
It's seeming to get worse. I believe retirement may come closer then expected. I have asked a lady to help and she has devised several options. I'm extremely upset but it's best for him.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I am so sorry kristy....what do you plan to do after his retirement...


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I really hate hearing that he is lame, is there anything you could give him that might make him feel better? I belive you!! I don't think that your a keyboard rider!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks guys. 

I've thought long and hard about the situation. My thoughts are:

He's 22. He's had such an eventful life - from being a stallion until the age of eight to cross country courses to show jumping to upper level dressage. With that said, he has been highly active therefore putting a lot of stress on his joints through out the years (versus a trail horse or something inactive). I have been trying to deal with his soreness for quite some time. We've had a difficult past year due to white line disease and other progressing lameness. I'm going to have to bring the vet out again to go even further with diagnostics. We've been waiting things out a bit lately - we've had to wait for his white line to disappear, his teeth to be corrected and for him to be comfortable with his new home. All of those things have gone well, but he shows signs of pain in different legs now. I'm thinking either occult spavins or and arthritis. The only tricky part of this is bute is often used as an inflammatory. If he has developed occult spavins, bute will slow his healing process, something I don't want to do. I must be careful with anything given to him. I have also done things that should help the healing of occult spavins but things don't seem to be following through.
So, I'm going to have to really watch my money and take him into the vet, get x-rays and further work. I'm not doing this to be able to ride him, I don't see a need to risk more pain at this time. Instead, I want to set him up on an even better pain management plan. The person (Mary) that is helping me runs a Rehabilitation Center and knows several places to send retiring horses (she has done this for horses retiring from her program.) Thank goodness I have her!! She has offered what sounds to be a fantastic place - a rehab center also. It is for high risk children - meaning those that are problematic, risk for trouble, ect. He would get ground work, which he loves, and little riding. This would be ideal. The only bad part is that it is in Ohio, six hours away.  But, if I have to comprise a long drive to see him over a wonderful home, I'll do it. The other ideal option would be as a pasture pet or baby sitter for foals. He would have little to no work and basic retirement and pampering. (If he had friends to be with, he'd love this). So, there are options. I am not however, shipping him off to just anywhere or letting him be put away in a pasture in pain.
It's hard, but I've known it's been coming for a while. He can't live forever, so I must do what is best.
If he does find a new home, I will consider a new horse. Until then, he will stay with me. If nothing works out with him, he will still stay with me. 
On a positive note..
I did think about hiring a professional photographer to come out and take pictures. I have so few pictures of him! I would braid his mane, shine him up and have him do.. glamor shots. And if possible, a few of us riding.
And, my pup is now 30 pounds and is only 14 weeks old. :shock: :shock: She's going to get so big.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Awwww, cute puppy!  

I'm really sorry, I hope he starts to feel better. I would love to see the pictures if you are able to get any!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I believe I've some what edited my situation for the better.

I've been offered the rehabilitation horse to train, which I think I'll do. My barn has offered to take him in for a place to stay and has greatly reduced board because of the situation. The only thing I worry about is
a.) Money
b.) The time he needs.
He's really young and awkward and most certainly a lot of hard work. I do like him and now that the possibility of jumping is there, I really would like to try him out. I wish I could sign a lease for 6 months rather then 12, but I don't think it'll work that way. But, he would be a horse I could train dressage and jumping with, my two favorite things. So, while I have him, I'll work on Cruiser. I went out yesterday and his lameness was much better. My only delima is now I have to have vet work done AND fix my truck - expensive.. Hopefully with the vet's advise and what we find, there will still be options for him to continue light work with pain management. If he doesn't improve, I'll find a place for him to retire. In the mean time, I'll keep looking for options for him as well. So, in a way, Cruiser is retiring from dressage and going to be a simple lesson horse, even lighter work. I can't however, just stop all exercise with him, he'd become completely lame, he needs to move around. So, right now, he is in the ideal situation. Just need to work out financial situations to get his vet work.

By the way, when I say he's lame, I don't mean staggering limping and such - I mean lameness that is barely detected but I know he's off. On his worse days there is a slight limp, but still, by all means - nothing severe. I wouldn't put him through that. :idea:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Cruiser did much better yesterday. He seemed to feel much better. We went on a short trail ride, I needed to relax.
I have a Prob and Stats exam in a few hours.. ugh. I'll be glad when classes are over today.

Edit..
*I GOT A CAMERA!!!*  :wink:  Now for it to stop raining..


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Oh my goodness it was cold today. 

I went to SM to volunteer and help train the on-trial horses. Things went well, the horses were "spunky" due to the drastic weather change. :roll: :wink:

Things are on there way as far as the new horse goes! I talked to the people at my barn and was able to work out a "better" stall for him. Some stalls are nicer then the others (all are adequate) but I felt more comfortable with him having a nicer one. He's young and injury prone so I was able to manage the safest one. (No way for feet getting caught or heads getting banged.) Basically it's young horse proofed. :wink: 

I'm pretty excited about getting the new horse, I'll have a horse I can event with! Cruiser is still enjoying the fact I'm not working him and will probably REALLY enjoy the fact I have my attention focused on the new horse. 

I looked for training systems and pessoas online to day. They are so expensive, and for what? Pieces of rope? :evil:

I'm thinking about making some jumps for the trails. Oh, I'm so excited. Not a lame horse! :wink: I just hope my luck doesn't turn for the worse...

I'll add some pictures maybe later tonight. I hope to get pictures of Cruiser tomorrow. The super cold weather is damaging to cameras, so we'll have to see how the weather goes. I want to get a video of the new guy to watch his progress. I'll be able to do that once I get him at my barn. :shock: 

Oh, and the new guys name is Ripple. I'd rename him if I bought him, but I'm only leasing so Ripple it is. :?


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Pictures! Some are really bad quiality. It was the first time we had used the camera, so the zoom made several pretty blurry. We'll know what works next time.
























































^^That's by far my favorite. He's a little mad.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I got an application for a large animal vet office in my area. I so hope I get a job there. *fingers crossed*
It's so warm today! I'm about to head to the barn. 8) 
Cruiser has his "day at the vet" on Saturday (hopefully) if transportation goes accordingly. *fingers crossed*
I also believe I will be going to see about a horse tomorrow. I lady has invited me to go cross country in hopes I buy her horsey. We'll see...


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHH. 

OH OH OH!!

I just found out about two possible friesian x saddlebred crosses for sale in my area for reasonable prices! I'm getting pictures emailed to me hopefully tonight. :wink: 

Only draw back - one's two and more expensive and the other's a filly. Not much riding time. But I'll have Cruiser.  The two year old is bay and the filly is black. They have star purebred Friesian sires that are gorgeous and an extremely athletic dam that did 4' cross country in competition. The dam was 16.2, sire 16.3. Yay! 

If things are meant to work, they'll work..
but seriously, 
two of may favorite breeds.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Get one!!! and I wanna see some pictures!!!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I cant wait to see pictures, they sound like there going to be gorgeous!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

This is the filly I was talking about.








And the yearling. 

The filly is 3500 and has no experience or handling. This, to me, is over priced. I don't even have pictures or references as to who the dam is for both of these girls, just the sire. The yearling is 6,000 :!: and also has NO experience and little handling. Also, for someone to be selling a 6k yearling, as least have a conformation shot or a picture that isn't blurred - it's common sense! I have no idea what side these two will take - will they be big boned, heavy, thin boned, tall? I also asked what their temperaments were like and got no response. 

The only thing he really talked about in our emails we exchanged is that he is moving, reducing the size of his herd but doesn't expect to leave soon for his house is for sale for 3 million. *I don't care how much your house cost or how much your worth*, obviously money is higher on his list then mine. I told him that I didn't have a lot of money to throw over, but I DID have riding experience, riding time to give, endless extensive care, dedication, professional trainers, references by any one from a well appraised vet to a World Champion trainer and breeder - anything he wanted from a good and solid rider, but not a lot of money. I said my passion is horses - not competition or money, I would never push a horse for competition and their well being is my priority. Once I told him this, he immediately lost interest. He didn't bother responding about what I said - only the fact that his house was worth 3 million and didn't expect to sell it soon. He then made a snotty remark about not even selling the yearling until she was 18 months anyway. Like I knew how old she was - he never told me! And WHY would you say she was for sale and then turn around saying that he expected to keep her for a while and that I was silly for not knowing this? Sounds like not having tons of money bothered him, seems to be the only thing.

Good grief. Just keep the girls, they are lovely but they are not worth dealing with an egotistical and money oriented jerk. I don't even know what their like and how they'll mature!

What insulted me as well was at one point in time he tried to sell them to me by saying they were very trendy in dressage. I'm not buying to be TRENDY. I'm buying to keep this horse for the rest of it's life. I'm not shallow, I don't just care about competition and what's 'hot.' I believe this is the only reason he jacked the prices up on them - because the breed is 'trendy.'

So, no to them. Too bad, it's all because of their owner.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

:? 
My transporter had to have back surgery. He couldn't haul Cruiser in. I'm having a huge problem coordinating with the vet. I'm going to have to demand he comes to the barn, regardless if he has to take the x-rays twice. 
On a better note, the farrier saw no problems in the hooves. That's one thing eliminated. I'm leaning towards arthritis, but I'd really like to know for absolute sure. The trainer that has been using Cruiser has been very helpful. She's keeps up on bute and administering whatever he needs when he's more off then usual. 

Now, don't be fooled when I say he's lame. He isn't staggering, most of the time he isn't even limping. He's just 'off.' He's actually very healthy other then this. I went to the barn not long ago and look what our little "precious" did to his blanket, a 1200 denier blanket!! (For those that don't know denier, it virtually meant this blanket was not meant to be torn, by human and animal ever.)

























Sorry, out of focus. ^^
It's about a FOUR FOOT rip, all the way down his blanket. Obviously, he had a bit of fun that day. :roll::wink:

On the other hand, I made fleece covers for the straps that hook between his legs. Before they were rubbing his fur off.  They have room for stretching and seem to be durable and fats drying. I'm pretty happy with them. =)


















I'll show the after blanket picture once it's finished.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

The never ending story may actually end soon. I have FINALLY arranged for the vet to come Thursday. Wednesday I'm booked solid as are the vets, Thursday was the soonest I could manage. He seems happy and content though. He was gelded at the age of 8, he is very much attached to his girlfriends. The last I saw him he was stomping his feet waiting on feed and for his girlfriend to return from a lesson. :lol: He's a lady's man. :wink: 
But hopefully, soon I'll be able to work things out and ride again! I can ride currently but feel so guilty doing so. He's been on bute and shown no signs of pain other then missing his girlfriend. :roll: I just want to be sure. 
The horse I thought about leasing went to Nashville the other day  I'll miss him, he was such a sweet horse. The lease between the coordinator and I just did not work out. I'm sure it's for the best.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Fiiiiinally got the vet out. Things went very well. He was assessed to be a 1 out of 5 lameness and thought to have spavins and arthritis, just what I thought! I'm happy that we've pin pointed things and hope things go smoothly. He had tenderness in his foot which made me question navicular but the vet thought there was little chance of him having it. I'm very happy. I have him on one ounce of Corta-flx with added MSM, half scoop of aspirin and a mineral and vitamin supplement. I will wait at most four weeks to see an improvement. If there isn't an improvement, we'll move to x-rays and possibly joint injections. Cruiser is 22 going on 23 and the vet said he would have guessed him to be in his late teens.  He also said he was a very nice horse that behaved very well.. this made me very proud.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Cruiser's first day of supplements was yesterday. I think he felt a bit blah. He did well, no side effects or signs of feeling colicky. Hopefully things will go smoothly. I rode him (walk only) to keep him moving and to get out a bit. He did well and we generally worked on leg yielding, some shoulder in and going different directions with the use of only my legs, no reins. =) I was quite proud how calm and responsive he was, even with three others in the arena.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Cruiser is picking through his feed and not eating his supplements. :evil: It drives me mad. I'm going to have to figure out a way to coax him to eat. -sigh-


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

*Today/Friday*: I went out to a local barn to school a rehabilitation horse. I ended up schooling their draft, Lucy, who is a percheron cross. I enjoy her although she can get a bit of an attitude. :wink: We did basics - WTC, collection, bending, and surprisingly, she caught on to shoulder-in very quickly. I was pleased. I don't believe she'd been taught this before. She also threw in a few bucks on her part. Stayed in the saddle though!
*Saturday:* I have a vaulting clinic to go to about an hour away. I'm going with a group of friends and should be car pooling to save gas. I'm looking forward to it; I'm somewhat unfamiliar with vaulting. Afterwards, I'll probably end up at my barn with my horse. I'm pleased with him - he's eating his medication and supplements. 
*Sunday:* I'm going to go out towards Chattanooga, about 3 hours away, to see a horse that was offered to me. She'd be an adoption if things went well. She looks really lovely and is an OTT standardbred. She does NOT pace (thank God) and is a true trotter. If I were to adopt, I would pursue eventing. She has an amazing free jump. She's only 4 and I trust and somewhat know the owner. Fortunately, she's 16 h, the minimum height I wanted in my next horse. I expect her to be about 16.1h when she finishes growing. A very good size. She's the beautiful bay in the picture below. 
















A (very small) free jumping picture.

I'm excited =)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

She looks really nice Kristy, I hope you get her. And i hope Cruiser is eating his supplements!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

:shock: She's so pretty!  I hope everything goes okay, does she have a name?


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Thank you guys!!
And Cruiser is still eating his meds. 8) 
FM - Her name is Rova Lana :lol: Not such'a good name. If I bought her, I'd probably change it. =)

I go tomorrow to see her. I'm nervous and hope things works out. If they don't, I think that it wasn't meant to. Still, it would be nice if things worked out =)


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I now have a new horse! 

If feels weird saying I own two horses now. I still have to get the adoption papers signed so it will be legal. Once I have that done, she can come to my own barn. 



























She is almost 4 years old and was broke under saddle about a year ago. She is an ex-racing standardbred who raced only a few times because she was too slow for the track. She is a true trotter and a gorgeous jumper. I will use her for eventing. Her trot is huge and very hard to sit. She has a nice swinging walk, tracks up well but I wasn't able to canter her under saddle - she hasn't learned this yet. She has tons of potential, great gaits and a HUGE personality. She is also an adoption. I'm only paying 500 for her =) She's 16 hands with another year to grow. She looks so much like my other horse in the face:








It will be like having twin horses except one has socks.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Awsome!! That's great! I'm glad you have a new horse now  Have you decided on a new name yet? I'm glad Cruiser is doing okay! When do you think you will get to bring her home?


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

FM- Nope, I haven't decided on a name yet. I think I'm going to have to get to know her more if that makes sense. And no! I haven't gotten her yet. It seems like the adoption agency is taking forevvvver to respond. They are doing everything according to schedule, I think I'm just impatient. :wink: She's coming from Decherd, TN. Have you heard of this? It's somewhat near Chattanooga. Also, do you know of any transportation services around our area? I'm trying to find a cheaper one that I can still trust.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't think I've ever heard of that before, it doesn't sound familiar, which side of chattanooga?....As for the hauler, I'll ask my mom as soon as she get's off the phone. We've used one a few times and they were very good, I don't remember the name or price, but I'll ask  Ack! I know how that feels! I'd want my horse home now!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Oh, please do! That would be very helpful. I'm actually not sure what side of Chattanooga .. sorry.  

--

Today has been perfect thus far. I got my new field boots yesterday by mail.. They fit perfectly. I got them on clearance and they only had my size left. Meant to be! I'm only concerned about the way the leather looks on one section. They're Devon Aire, a good brand, so I trust they'll be okay. 
I went and rode Cruiser today as well. I decided to break in my boots a bit. I was SO pleased, he's made a HUGE turn around. I can tell he's feeling better. He was able to collect again, something he's been too sore to do in months. When I turned him out he squealed a bit and galloped off. Too cute. :lol: My boots also helped my leg position. I have finally found the right stirrup length and have determined my saddle really isn't too small - saving me a LOT of money. When I rode my legs were in much better position and under my body. I read some exercises about finding the balance in your seat and it helped tremendously. My sitting trot was much better because of it. Things just seemed to click. I think I have felt so down about Cruiser's lameness that when he feels better we both dramatically improve.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

That's soooo good!!  I'm glad that he's feeling better, and I'm glad you do too  I asked my parents about the hauler's and they said that they found them on a website and have used several different one's, though they can't remember the name's. My mom said just pick one with a price range that you can afford if you can find one. They'll take as good of care as your horse as they possibly can, she hasn't seen a bad hauler yet, and we have used a couple  She said that since you only get to see them for a few minutes, it's hard to really trust them since you don't know them, but they'll take care of your horse. 
We're thinking about maybe me swapping Gypsy for their horse Dancer, mom can't ride Dancer, she's too high strung and spooks pretty easily and doesn't like to ride alone and my mom is a very new rider and isn't confident or really comfortable on a horse. Then they can find a horse for my dad to ride and we can trail ride  My mom is VERY knowlageable, and know's a TON about horses, she just hasn't ridden.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Cruiser was lame again recently.   BUT, I went out today & he had dramatically improved. I'm thinking a stone bruise, nothing big. *fingers crossed*

I have been having such a hard time with the adoption agency. They are SO strict. They have denied two nice barns already - one because of fencing, the other because there wasn't 2 acres of land per horse. I told my current barn owner that the adoption agency didn't approve her place. I said that I would have to board somewhere else and take Cruiser with me. I thought about even retiring Cruiser for a bit. The owner became pretty upset because the kids and her love Cruiser so much. She has offered to re-do the entire fencing. :shock: I couldn't believe it. I was so flattered and grateful. If she does and the agency approves, I'll be able to stay at my original barn. I don't want to switch barns, but I also don't want to have my horses at different barns. Man I hope the agency approves. On top of this, I think I have found someone I know that can haul Lanie to my barn. I'm not sure, I'll have to see how much she charges, but I'll feel more comfortable knowing who the person is driving. I believe you FM, it just makes me so nervous hauling a young racehorse several hours. Plus the girl that would haul needs extra cash so I'd feel better about helping her out.

I'm going to go see a new barn tomorrow just in case the adoption agency doesn't approve the idea of re-fencing my current barn. It sounds like a nice place but it's more expensive and even they may not have enough land. :? 

All in all it's quite stressful, but it will work out somehow.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

:shock: You would think that they wouldn't be too strict would you? How would they get people to get their horses? That's WONDERFUL that the owner is willing to re-fence the entire thing  I hope it works out! Hopefully it's just a stone bruise and it'll go away soon


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I'M SICK! :evil: 

The weather changed SO quickly. It went from 70's to snowing in a day or two. I hate it. I wasn't able to work with Cruiser. He may be stiff from the coldness anyway. I went all over town trying to find different supplements. The place I normally go to was sold out of just about everything. :? 
The new fencing is supposed to come be done on Monday or Tuesday . I hope it gets done then so the adoption process can continue.
I have to get my wisdom teeth out Thursday. Ughhh.
My bum is sore from Friday. I rode one of the draft crosses in a hard saddle. :shock: :lol: Stubbens really should have more padding in the seat!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

That weather change was so stupid! :evil: I hope you feel better soon!!  Do the adoption people come out to the barn to look at it?? Good luck on Thursday too


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm feeling better. I hate getting sick & feeling so unproductive. 

I *THINK* that the new fence has been started.  It's a bit strange how it's been started but nonetheless, I think they're putting it up. I really really REALLY hope the agency approves. :shock: I'm running out of options...

I saw Cruiser & he's doing fine. He's still eating his supplements which I have to get more of.. I still can't find them easily where I live. :? 

One more day until my wisdom teeth are pulled.......


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

IT RAINED!   Ohhh, I hope the fence goes up soon...
On the positive side, I found the rest of Cruiser's supplements.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Good luck with your wisdom teeth


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

The fencing is almost done! Yay! I can at least geta picture and send it to the agency. If the agency approves, I think I'll be able to get Lanie home this week! 

It snowed!? :shock:

I've been in the house for days because of being sick and having my wisdom teeth removed. I didn't even know it was supposed to snow...

I miss Cruiser. I haven't been to the barn since Wednesday now.  

I talked to my barn owner just now. I might get another discount on the board bill! Wow! I can't believe that. I didn't mention it either, she just offered! I feel loved.   I just don't understand why they want me there so much. I know they really love Cruiser because he is such a good lesson horse.. but wow. :shock:

The kids that take lessons are going to go to little shows here and there. I'm going to try to take Lanie to them. Not to show, but to get her use to different places. It would be a good experience for both of us.

I also think I found a transporter. I know they personally and it would be very cheap. Only $250 for 560 miles. 

All in all, very good news!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Thats great! I know your happy  I hope they like the fence. You know, it's not just Cruiser, they like you too :wink: I hope you feel better.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Thank you!  
I feel a lot better. I have such cabin fever. I'm about to go stir crazy!
Hows your chinchilla? Any pictures of the foal or little guy yet?


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

No  No foal yet and no pictures of the Chin.....She's doing good though, I put her in her run-around ball and I'm watching her roll around the living room in it, it's too funny :lol: She'll roll one way, stop, and roll another :lol: I'm glad your feeling better, maybe you can go and ride Cruiser tomorrow? That'll get rid of the cabin fever.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Awww. I wish I could see that. I can't wait to see what she looks like. You got such a good deal on her! It was meant to be! I want another rabbit. I've been thinking about getting one. :wink: I don't know if my boyfriend wants anything to do with another pet right now though. :lol: He leaves to go to Romania for a week tomorrow. Maybe I could stumble across a rabbit to keep while he's gone? 
I will def. go to the barn tomorrow, but I still don't think I feel well enough to ride. :? Oh well, soon enough!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah, while he's gone you might just happen to see one :wink: I may be able to talk my mom into letting me use her video camara, and I could take some video  I love bunnies, do you have a flop ear one? How many do you have? Do you keep them inside? I really hope you'll get better so you can ride


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Still no word from the agency. But I'm thinking no news is good news...


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Still no word.. :? 

Cruiser got his little footsies done the other day. He did well & the farrier couldn't guess his age.  
There was another girl playing with her horse while Cruiser was being shod. Her horse is 19 and being sent to retirement. He looked a bit thin with no muscle definition. She took care of her horse, by all means. She was telling me about the retirement home her horse is going to - it sounded really nice. I felt a bit odd telling her Cruiser was 23 though. Cruiser just does not look or act his age. She seemed a little sad to retire her horse at 19 after she found out Cruiser was 23 and still at work.  I can't figure it out, though. I'm not sure if Cruiser is just in wonderful shape or her horse aged more quickly then usual. There was just such a huge difference in the two.

Cruiser had a huge abscess in his back hoof. There is a crack in the hoof wall. That is why he was lame recently. He was lame one day, that's about it. So, because of this, I think it was only a superficial abscess, which is wonderful because he showed very little signs of discomfort. He will carry on with his usual work since there was no pain and the infection has left. That at least clears one thing up.

Our horse's coats have been going through chaos. Since the weather has been so drastic here, a lot of our horses have shed too much fur causing bald spots. It's common but makes the horses look pitiful. :lol: Poor things. I didn't ride him because of this. I didn't want to irritate his shoulder.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Finally found some things out. I need to have papers filled out from my vet and then I will officially be approved as an adopter. Only negative thing is that it will take at least until Monday because the agency's office is closed on the weekends. Oh well. It may end up being perfect timing since school is over after next week. (thank goodness).

I saw Cruiser today and soaked his little tootsie. He is feeling and recovering well. I have been so busy all day. I went to the Therapeutic Riding Center this morning to train and then to my barn afterward. The dogs had been bored all day so when I came home I took them on an hour walk. I now have homework to do but I'm just so exhausted. I can't wait until school is done with. 

Chandler, my boyfriend, gets back from Romania on Monday. I'm so excited. He left last Tuesday. I hate not having him here.

I rode in my old saddle today. I thought I was going to have to sell it because I out grew it. After a while I began getting use to it. I don't think I'll have to sell it after all. =)


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I'M APPROVED!!   

I hope to have her home by Monday. I'm excited!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Yay!!  I hope we get to see more pictures of her too!!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Ughguhgugh. No horse.

But, I think it's going to be soon. Wait, no, I don't want to jinx myself. I did however, find out she is still only *3*, not 4. :shock: She's going to be a big girl (she's 16 hands already). She turns 4 in a week, though. :wink: 

I can't wait to get her here... I'll be able to ride and jump again! I'm going to be in great shape. :lol: Her trot is going to be so hard to sit. She has so much suspension. 

We have now changed the turnout and stall situation for my pookies. The new mare is now going to get a newer, larger stall beside Cruiser. Then, during the night, they will be turned out together in their own little paddock. Aw. :wink: 

I have to find out what size bit and girth to buy the new mare, too. I doubt she'll fit into Cruiser's girth. Cruiser's a fatty.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hope you get her soon Kristy!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks showpony! =)

My new girl comes Friday! I'm excited. I'm thinking of naming her one of the following:

Frankie
Lily
Lexie
Ellie
Ella
Zoey
Kinsley
Chloe
Maggie

Anyone else have any suggestions? She's a bay standardbred, three socks and a small stripe. She's very sweet, a bit timid and very curious.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Oooh, I like the name Lexie.  

Good luck for today with your new girl! :wink:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hooray!! You finally got your horse home!!  My favorite name is Lexie, Lily was my second and Chloe was my third  How is she doing? I hope she's settling in okay, I can't wait to see more pictures of her!!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Thank you guys! She's home and fine. The vet comes out Monday. She may have a hernia, which I'm upset about but I'll go into details about that later.
Which one is which? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

The vet comes tomorrow at 11.. FINALLY!!  










I rode Chloe today and yesterday. Yesterday was wonderful. She was very willing and compliant. Today was a little less then graceful. :lol: We actually trotted and she acted so druuunk. She is extremely out of shape and very young so I expected this. I must get a new bit for her soon. On the plus side, both of my saddles fit her!










But over all, she did very well. She's a very sweet girl. I took her to a new place on the farm. She freaked out a little (a lot) but with a one rein stop and lots of patience, she calmed down. 

I am so lucky to have found her. She is in dire need of a trim (for her tootsies). She also has a slightly wild and unpredictable mane. :wink: 

My boo and I move out of our house soon. We are still looking around for new places. School is finally over (thank god) so that makes my life a little less hectic. I took this picture of my kitty, Emma. I think it's hilarious. She is NOT this fat, but she is hunched over grooming her tummy. I caught her at an unflattering moment. 










:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

:lol: Cute kiity picture!
Aww, she sounds like such a good girl! I'm glad you finally got her home


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow, she's beautiful Kristy. Sounds such a good girl too.

I like your cat pic. :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

She's really pretty i'm glad you finally have her. I love your kitty pic- i kno what u mean bout the way she's sitting because my kitten does it all the time.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Ohhhh my goodness. I've been busy.

I have discovered how INexperienced my new mare is with EVERYTHING. She was saddle broke before she came and that's about it. I know her previous owner took care of her but she also let Chloe get away with a lot of things she shouldn't have - ie. bitting, not standing still, ect. So, needless to say, I've had my hands full.

So far though, things are going really well. I've had to deal with a lot different problems. She's a HUGE baby and very sweet but doesn't quite know what to do with herself.

First thing that happened was her getting buddy sour and way too dependent on my gelding. I was happy they got along but things got too bad too quick. Every second they were separated my gelding called her back over and OVER. I wanted to bash my head into a wall! She of course wanted to return to him, long story short, I had to make them less dependent on one another. They are doing well and seem to be much more content with the current arrangements.

I also have to deal with her energy from being young and fresh and her sometimes nervous energy. With her being so young, it's difficult getting her to concentrate on me rather then the world around her. She has improved greatly though.

She is slowly getting use to motorcycles. Apparently she HATES them. She has thrown a few temper tantrums over some passing by. She's slowly being desensitized to them, though.

She gave the farrier quite a problem. She wasn't giving him much attention or respect. In her defense, this was a different farrier I wasn't very fond of. However, I worked with her being able to balance on three legs and she is improving. 

Like any ex racer (99% of them anyway) she had a huge space issue. She didn't understand staying out of my space. She is now quite respectful of it and keeps from crawling up my legs.

Today I worked on Chloe accepting contact. I made running reins and used them while lunging her in the round pen. Initially she began reverting back to harness life when she raced with the running reins on. She is now starting to accept contact without going into race mode and is being able to relax. I did this yesterday and today. Today she did much better but had difficulty with the footing as it was terribly muddy.

And now I am having to reconsider buying a new bridle. (As if all this wasn't enough!) The one I have just isn't large enough and it's rubbing her fur off.  However, I found one that I am in love with:










If I got it, I would get the clear crystals. =)


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh, that's so pretty! Is it expensive? She sound like she's a great horse, but a little bit of a handfull  I'm glad you like her!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats a really pretty bridle. Sounds like your having fun!  Bet she is so worth it though. :wink:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Thank you guys! I actually think my bridle was not the cause of the rubbing now. I think it was her halter. It's a bit hard to explain without pointing to it. I figured I'd switch halters and see how it'd do. It'd be cheaper then buying a new bridle (and the bridle not even being the root of the problem!) Sweating doesn't help the rubbing either. Poor girl just drips because she's so ... fat. :shock: :lol: 

I lunged Chloe (on a lunge line) for the first time Sunday. We have done plenty of round pen work before but nothing ever outside the pen on a line. It went very well. Interesting, too. :lol: She tries at least. She can have SUCH an attitude. She is the biggest show off of a horse I've ever witnessed. It will be good in the dressage arena at least. A mare was turned out near us and took off cantering. Chloe would not have any of it and HAD to out priss her.:lol: I have burns on my hands from her prancing around me. (She is a race horse, she prances quiiiite quickly.) I think Chloe is just a very proud girl and if she acted any differently it'd be due to a broken spirit. I want respect, but I don't ever want her to have a broken spirit. I won't tolerate any more rope burns, however!

And Cruiser is doing fine. His abscess that he had a bit back made part of his hoof chip. He had little pain over it but still got time off and bute. He didn't seem bothered a bit. I seemed more upset then he, but I think that's how it always goes. The only way I could tell Cruiser was off was when I was riding and really asking him to use his back end. The abscess is on his hind left and when he was asked to engage, he was a little sore. Nothing severe, just a superficial abscess. I hadn't ridden Cruiser in a little while due to being so busy with Chloe! Chloe is certainly jealous of me riding Cruiser and spied on us through the cracks of the barn the entire time I spent brushing and tacking Cruiser up. She trotted along the fence line when we headed towards the arena. She's a hand full and doesn't even know it. I wouldn't have it any other way.

Oh! I have also been using running reins while free lunging to help with Chloe accepting contact with the bit. I must say, they have made a HUGE difference. I made them myself and highly recommend them for many reasons to just about anyone.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm glad I was able to readjust my bridle. I now must buy a different saddle.  I normally ride in a black saddle pad versus a white one. I finally was able to clean my white one to ride Chloe in. I looked at the sweat marks and the saddle is bridging on her back. No good. I couldn't possibly bare to ride her knowing she is uncomfortable. So, I'll have to sell my current one to buy a new one. I am watching one on ebay - a Rembrandt Integra with an adjustable tree. I def. want a saddle that is adjustable as her [fat] little back will change shape. It is in good condition and seems to be a good deal. I have 7 days to try the saddle in case it doesn't fit. I just hope it fits me as well. My thighs and inseam are extremely long. 










I suppose when I wake up I'll try my jumping saddle on her. I didn't want to jump her until I got more ground work established, but we'll see. I am hoping that rather then selling my things online, I can find a tack shop locally to buy my things at fair prices.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I won the saddle!  YAY! Retail value is $2,350.00, but I bought it for $750! When my older saddle sells, this should cover the money spent on the new one. I really hope it fits both of us. :shock: 

I also was able to record a bit of Chloe on the lunge to watch her movement. I'll try to upload it once I get home.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I got a video of Chloe but can't figure out how to load it.  

At least it's only lunging, nothing too exciting.

I'm so tired. Chandler and I have moved to a different house. I've been riding Chloe daily, doing barn work, cleaning two houses from top to bottom, packing and moving furniture and boxes, and helping my mom who is also moving at this time. Talk about busy. 

I really like our new house. Hopefully it will work out better then my old one. (problems with my landlord). I'll take pictures of if when we are finished moving in!

I'm kinda stumped over my new saddle. I'm trying to perfect the sizing of the adjustable tree but it's getting a bit technical with Chloe's wide WBish back. (ugh) I like the new saddle but it's extremely different from my old one. My old saddle is like a Cadillac, it's unbelievably comfortable with large knee blocks and a gel seat. My new saddle has a much deeper seat but has smaller leg blocks making me work harder to keep my legs in place. It's more of a close contact saddle. I have such a saddle fetish...

Anyway. 

I jumped Chloe today! She did so well. She certainly didn't expect it. I only did it twice - we don't have the basic groundwork I'd like to have established yet. The first time she did just fine - rounded her back and lifted her legs well. The second time she realized she didn't have to work so hard. :wink: 

We've mainly worked on bending and leg yield through a circle. This is certainly a new concept to almost any race horse, so it has taken a bit more time. She has (in the past few days) now grasped the concept of bending at the trot. I'm so happy. She's being much more respectful towards my leg as well. Her attention is also improving and it's less of a challenge to keep her thoughts going in the right direction. I'm also quite impressed with how well she has grasped the sloooow down concept. She's extremely sensitive to body position and the rider's seat. If I become off balanced, she will certainly react. It's a wonderful thing but she will often times tattle on me by stopping or slowing down if I become off balanced. Speaking of which, she is also learning to stop from the seat rather the reins wonderfully.

She's improving so quickly. We no longer have space issues, she now leads properly, she isn't mouthy anymore, she is respectful at feed time, she learned to lunge, she learned voice commands, she has learned to walk, trot, bend and leg yield, she has learned 'whoa' and to pick up her feet, she has learned to have a leg restraint on, and she has improved with accepting the bit.

I love standardbreds. :mrgreen:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I've got some time to kill before my friend picks me up. I might as well update.

I bought a Passier bridle not long ago. I snapped a Picture of Chloe modeling it yesterday:










Cute girl. =) (Part mule ears)

Here is a picture of me riding her the other day.










She's progressing very nicely. Lately we have worked on a steady tempo/rhythm and better, quicker transitions. My trainer is making me work on keeping a steady tempo DOWN HILL with my seat only. I'm very tired after our lessons. -nod nod-

And speaking of trainer - I now (obviously!) have one! I like her quite a bit. She's very Sally Swift and her main areas of concentration are on the riders seat. I can tell quite the difference after a few lessons. I certainly needed them after being so rusty. I haven't had a trainer (before her) in years. I had a coach, yes, but he was an older man that gave sporadic advise and was an expert in the quarter horse world - not so much of a dressage man. 

Cruiser is doing fine. He had a superficial abscess which caused soreness for about a day or so. I'm glad it was superficial as he didn't seem to even notice the fact he had one. Cruiser is still being ridden by the kids as a lesson horse but has had a slow few weeks (much to his enjoyment!) 

I think this suffices as an update. I'm quite hungry (big surprise). I think I'll go dig around the kitchen for a bit.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

She's beautiful Kristy. You look good together.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Thank you Meggymoo! It's hard to believe she's so big but just a baby! (I'm 5'11). =)


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

5'11!! Gosh. How big is she then? Seriously though, you do look good together. :wink: 

:lol: I'm only 5'4". Wish I was a bit taller. :lol:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Yep, I never could ride a pony - too tall!! I had ridden some 14 hand horses before and banged their elbows with my boots .. I was far too big.  The owners wanted my help retraining but thought little about my height. :wink: 
Chloe turned 4 a month ago. She's leggy but has a thick bone structure (thankfully). I haven't been able to stick her, but I would estimate her height at 16.2 and a half to close to 17 hands. She may grow a touch more but she will certainly begin to just now start filling out. I can always pick out her canter in the field because she is the loudest in the barn. :roll::wink:

My gelding is actually in between 15.3 and 16 hands but is much wider then Chloe so I fit him well. He is built more so like a tank due to QH lines. 

I would like to loose a couple of inches, but then again, how else would I be intimidating? :lol: Just kidding.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

WE CANTERED!

Chloe cantered under saddle for the first time ever Sunday.

I'm such a proud mummy.  I believe she really enjoyed it. I also believe she was quite surprised she didn't get punished for cantering. (She was punished as a young race horse for breaking into a canter during her training as a harness horse). She offered to canter two more separate times after the first time I asked her. It was actually very nice, too. It wasn't terribly unbalanced at all. We only managed a few strides total before she became off balance again, so I'm not sure how bouncy her canter will be. I hope it's a bit smoother then her trot. I love her trot, but lord...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

That's awesome Kristy,

I'm glad things are going well for both of you


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Thank you so much, showpony!


----------

